# Resistance is Futile...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been trying SO hard not to order another M-Edge case..Really I have. However, tonight the sliver of willpower I did have just vanished. Edgar will soon be sporting a new Marbled Sapphire Blue cover. 

That makes 4: Black, Red, Saddle, and now Blue (although I'm giving the Saddle one to my mom soon)


I'll be in serious trouble if they ever make a pink one (I know Leslie, don't tell WSB). Edgar will have to get a sex change if that happens.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure Edgar will be very handsome in his new blue cover, hope you have gotten him out of his pink skin.   Self discipline seems to be lacking in all of us, if it's not accessories, it's books. All part of being a Kindleholic. Perhaps we can start a 12 step program here. LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Plans are underway for a 12-step program, just as soon as we have no more posts to read, no more books to read, no more skins to buy, no more covers to......


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Plans are underway for a 12-step program, just as soon as we have no more posts to read, no more books to read, no more skins to buy, no more covers to......


WHEW that's a relief! Off to browse accessories.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been trying SO hard not to order another M-Edge case..Really I have. However, tonight the sliver of willpower I did have just vanished. Edgar will soon be sporting a new Marbled Sapphire Blue cover.
> 
> That makes 4: Black, Red, Saddle, and now Blue (although I'm giving the Saddle one to my mom soon)
> 
> I'll be in serious trouble if they ever make a pink one (I know Leslie, don't tell WSB). Edgar will have to get a sex change if that happens.


Really.....I was assuming based on the number of threads running about them that the Oberon Covers were the "Borg" of accessories at this time!!
Of course, I'm still using my stock cover....I can barely keep my one-click ebook habit paid for as it is!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

M-edge is also extremely popular!  Some people have both!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Really.....I was assuming based on the number of threads running about them that the Oberon Covers were the "Borg" of accessories at this time!!
> Of course, I'm still using my stock cover....I can barely keep my one-click ebook habit paid for as it is!!


An Oberon cover is next I assure you. I made the mistake of telling my husband I wanted one for Christmas. Now I have to wait.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> An Oberon cover is next I assure you. I made the mistake of telling my husband I wanted one for Christmas. Now I have to wait.


Doesn't sound like a mistake to me. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Doesn't sound like a mistake to me.
> 
> Betsy


It is when that means I'm not allowed to order one now and must wait another 32 days to get my hot little hands on one...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It is when that means I'm not allowed to order one now and must wait another 32 days to get my hot little hands on one...


Convince him that it's Christmas now somewhere in the universe...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm sure it's Five O'Clock somewhere. . . . .

Ann


----------

